# Child Abduction



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

This seems to be another area of criminal activity on the rise. What I don't get is the comment from the Police regarding this....:confused2:

"Some villagers said the gang members, who are well-known to both security authorities and citizens, kidnapped the boy Saturday morning on his way to a school exam. *They said the police investigations chief advised the boy's family to pay the ransom because the gang was out of the police’s reach*."

Daqahlia citizens disrupt Parliament vote over child abduction | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I do not think this a new thing.. it has been going on for a good few years but as I have always said previously we were never given crime facts/news here and now that we are hearing about them we think this is something new.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> This seems to be another area of criminal activity on the rise. What I don't get is the comment from the Police regarding this....:confused2:
> 
> "Some villagers said the gang members, who are well-known to both security authorities and citizens, kidnapped the boy Saturday morning on his way to a school exam. *They said the police investigations chief advised the boy's family to pay the ransom because the gang was out of the police’s reach*."
> 
> Daqahlia citizens disrupt Parliament vote over child abduction | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


 Interesting choice of words "out of the Police reach". I wonder what the devil THAT means??


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Whitedesert said:


> Interesting choice of words "out of the Police reach". I wonder what the devil THAT means??


Me too! That's why I posted this. Maybe the police just don't want to get involved in "family dispute" type situations? BUT...abduction and ransom!! ya salam!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Whitedesert said:


> Interesting choice of words "out of the Police reach". I wonder what the devil THAT means??


It means _get it over with and give them the money, we need our share_


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Me too! That's why I posted this. Maybe the police just don't want to get involved in "family dispute" type situations? BUT...abduction and ransom!! ya salam!


It's not "family dispute" situations right now, not the majority of them anyway.

What happens is that for each city/province/ area, there's a "gang" that tracks down whoever they believe to be "rich", kidnap one of their family members, usually a son/daughter (Of any age) and then ask for a ransom.

And for the right price, those "gangs" are getting help from the local police/authorities 

Easy money :juggle:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> This seems to be another area of criminal activity on the rise. What I don't get is the comment from the Police regarding this....:confused2:
> 
> "Some villagers said the gang members, who are well-known to both security authorities and citizens, kidnapped the boy Saturday morning on his way to a school exam. *They said the police investigations chief advised the boy's family to pay the ransom because the gang was out of the police’s reach*."
> 
> Daqahlia citizens disrupt Parliament vote over child abduction | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


Heaven forbid that an Egyptian can do wrong! And criminal activity at that... I thought they were all angels and illegal to complain about them in 'their own country'.

If I had posted this, all hell would have broken loose. I would have been accused all sorts. :juggle: 

followed by your :


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

when someone accuses me of 'hating' an Egyptian....


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*Kidnapped Sadat grandchildren returned to family*

Two grandchildren of former President Anwar Sadat were returned to their family Fridayafter their father paid a LE2 million ransom.
Police reported that the children's personal driver conducted the swap in the village of Garza in southern Giza, according to the Middle East News Agency.
The Giza Security Directorate had received a complaint from Mohamed Ismail Othman, the husband of Sadat's daughter Sarah, that unidentified kidnappers had abducted his two children Wednesday as they were being driven to school.
The perpetrators left a message with the driver demanding a LE6 million ransom for the children, aged 8 and 13. That number was later negotiated down to LE2 million, police told MENA.
During interrogations, the children's driver told police that after he and the two children left their villa on the way to school, they were surprised by a car with three masked men carrying automatic weapons and demanding they stop. The driver unsuccessfully tried to outrun the kidnappers. The assailants then forced the driver out of the car, and two of them entered the children's car and drove away, according to the driver.
Othman was forced to pay the ransom after police failed to apprehend the kidnappers.


Kidnapped Sadat grandchildren returned to family | Egypt Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did the very same thing happen to his grandchildren last year or the year before?

Or was it Nassars grandchildren?


----------

